# Better alternative to cerazette?



## Cara x

Hi everyone

I've just stopped taking cerazette about two weeks ago (although gp moved me onto cerelle in the last month as its the same thing but cheaper). I've been on it since my son was born nearly four years ago. Dh and I have one cycle of ttc and then we need to wtt til May 2015. 

Since I've been off cerazette, I've been looking up withdrawal symptoms from it, and came across the thousands of posts across loads of forums with women describing the side effects they've had whilst on it. I soon realised that I'd had many of these too, but I'd been blaming it on my change of lifestyle etc since having ds. Specifically I've had mood swings, no sex drive, weight gain and acne which isn't helped by antibiotics. 

I'm obviously preparing myself for the fact that one cycle of ttc probably isn't going to cut it, and I'll have to go back on contraception next month. So I'm wondering if anyone can recommend something which isn't so renowned for giving women these side effects. I don't mind if its mini or combined pill. I do suffer from migranes although not had any for a while. And I'm in the UK.

Thanks x


----------



## Rachie004

Charting! 

I came off Cerazette 4 cycles ago and it's the best thing I ever did. I love charting - it helps you get to know when your fertile phase of your cycle is and you just use other methods of contraception during that time. 

If you're at all interested, have a read of Taking Charge of Your Fertility - it's the best book I've ever read! xx


----------



## Loobs

I stopped taking Cerazette in April and like Rachie said, it was the best thing I ever done!

I had taken it for years and hadn't realised just how much I'd changed during that time - weight gain, sex drive was completely gone and like you said, acne which antibiotics done nothing for.

Since then I am losing weight without really trying anything in particular, my sex drive is back (woohoo!) and my skin is better, except just before AF which I can live with.

I am keeping an eye on my cycles too and we are using condoms during my fertile time. I went to see the nurse about contraception when I decided to stop taking Cerazette and she basically told me condoms were my only option. I too have suffered migraines in the past so the combined pill is a no no for the rest of my life! I wasn't willing to try another mini pill though :) x


----------

